# Suggestions for a new app...what would you like?



## ksignorini (Aug 11, 2003)

I am going to attempt to write a Cocoa app in Objective C.  I have a great deal of programming experience, but never in this framework or language.

I am wondering what type of application (something fairly small would be good--I'm not going to write an MS Word compatible word processor) you would like to see.  I need some suggestions so that I can learn this language with purpose (the best way to do so).

Thanks and I look forward to your suggestions.

Kent!


----------



## Hypernate (Aug 15, 2003)

How about... a timetable app that I can use at school, using a lsit file to generate the grid, (6 period per day, 5 day per week, 2 week timetable, for example) and not only does it show that (even Excel coudl do that) but gives extra information (like the Get Info... thing in iTunes, works on the clock so that it can highlight the class I'm in, allows me to attach homework for each class, and set alarms for extra events, such as music lessons during school, or whatever... Oh, also, allows me to customise colours. For example, Chemistry, red, english, blue... etc. 

Or maybe that's too much  WOuld be cool to be able to share timetables over networks, but I can imagine that woul dbe REALLY hard


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

A calendar for students... that's not a bad idea!

You can always try the basics, like a simple paint program.  That would help you learn how to program graphic manipulation, and might come in handy later down the road.

You could make a simple game, such as Space Invaders or an RPG.

If you feel there's something lacking in OS X that no one has addressed, you can always try to write something to fix it.

Basically, try to utilize your imagination.  I'm sure other people will have more excellent suggestions.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 15, 2003)

Necesitiy is the mother of invention.

Make what you need.

On second thought: how about a Weather program that works with weather.com? And I'm not talking about just the temperature.... How about if this program retrieves doppler and other maps for your region? And give us the ability to have it embeded in our desktop picture, or something. Fullscreen. or maybe even a screensaver, too.


----------



## Orbit (Aug 20, 2003)

Maybe a simple lan client for school/work i hear the mbs pluging can help with this


----------



## Cat (Aug 20, 2003)

What I would like (and what probably already exists, but I'm still searching) is a free TeXShop-like HTML editor. 
Simple and straightforward, code goes here to the left, press a button and console/syntax checker/HTML-tidy runs in between, output preview to the right.

Optional buttons for alternate input/output and conversions (e.g. to and from RTF or LaTeX files).

If I can't find I'm going to code it myself (Ha!).


----------



## Orbit (Aug 30, 2003)

So have you decided wat you are going to make?


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

Wise Monk, what was the program that you wanted redone?  He might be willing to work on it.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 31, 2003)

I need a multiple proxy. 
Something where I can set all the programs that I need, and have a long list of proxies that allow being used without authorizing, and where I can 
1) choose a different proxy for every program: so Safari could be without proxy, and IE with a Japanese proxy, iCab with a proxy identified as Canadian etc - and 
2) Allowing also the use of random proxies, changing on the intervals I ask (e.g. every loaded page, every 2 minutes etc).


----------



## BitWit (Aug 31, 2003)

OK, here's my suggestions:

1. We still dont have a good, basic, free ftp client. one that would allow you to "remotely" edit a file within ANY editor you like would be good.

2. A code editor that would allow you to define a library of snippets that you can insert by right-clicking


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Bitwit:

1. Transmit is free to use, even though it's shareware; it doesn't limit functionality in the free version.  You can't edit files remotely, but it's simple to drag them to your hard drive, edit them, and drag them back, as Transmit shows a window of your drives.

2. Check out Xcode; it might have something like this.

What about a simple plugin for AIM, iChat, Yahoo, MSNM, etc. that lets someone "poke" another person?  As in, you do something (push a button, type "oke", whatever), and it sends an alert to the other person that you wish to speak.


----------



## xommen (Sep 1, 2003)

If you don't like the drag and drop stuff you can edit files with transmit directly from within the application, just look in the menu's.

It's a really cool app you know ;-)


----------



## Cat (Sep 1, 2003)

A tabbed clipboard/text editor, with single/pluri-tab search function, find/replace utility and support for hyperlinks and comments.


----------



## BitWit (Sep 1, 2003)

I do currently use Transmit, but its editor isnt so hot, and I have already bought BBedit for os9, back in the day, but would rather have mi as my editor in osx. its good to know that transmit at least wont suddenly stop working after a month. 

I'll look into x-code, too. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Xcode will come with every copy of Panther, so you'll have to wait a little bit.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey yer ardens i dead would be cool What about a simple plugin for AIM, iChat, Yahoo, MSNM, etc. that lets someone "poke" another person?  As in, you do something (push a button, type "oke", whatever), and it sends an alert to the other person that you wish to speak. and also im looking for a programer willing to help me with silent download please take a look http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33947&perpage=15&pagenumber=1 
thanks


----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)

> Hey yer ardens i dead would be cool


Huh?

BTW, here's a tip:  When you quote someone, put what that person said in this format: {quote}What they said{/quote} and replace the curly brackets {} with straight brackets [].


----------



## Orbit (Sep 3, 2003)

i meant idea sorry typo and yer forgot about the quote code

sorry


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

While I'm calling you on typos rolleyes, "yer" appears to uz Americanz as "you're" or "your" instead of what I presume you mean, "yeah."  Just FYI.

Okelie-dokelie, enough of that...


----------



## Orbit (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh ok didint know that ill say yeah from now on then


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah...


----------

